# The Monster Club (1981)



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Well its not those links but someone has posted a few of the songs on youtube.
Here's the user:

marketsquarecorvux
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFbx6ZwLkrPGaXU0L52t6Q

Transylvanian Terrors


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you. I'm really wanting and waiting for the isolated score.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I actually was able to locate and download two versions of this OST.

Drop me a line at: [email protected] and be happy to send you the MP3s.....


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Spookmaster said:


> I actually was able to locate and download two versions of this OST.
> 
> Drop me a line at: [email protected] and be happy to send you the MP3s.....


Thanks Jeff! Just sent you an email!


----------



## pet75 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi Jeff I've been looking around for the links to these soundtracks too and saw your post here. I was wondering if you would be able to help me out too. Many thanks.


----------

